

Ask PG: HackerNews on Twitter - ujjwalg

I have been following @HackerNews on twitter and wanted to ask a question and request for a feature.<p>Question: I have noticed that not all the top stories are posted on twitter. What is the criterion for a post to make it to twitter feed?<p>Request: When a story is posted on twitter the link to the website is posted but not the comments link of HN. Since the title of HN posts are not long, can the comments link be also posted along with the original link? It will be extremely useful for users who use a twitter iPhone app to browse HN posts.
======
pclark
I don't think its PG's account. Probably just the RSS feed tied to a bot.

